# Question about kitten vs cat personalities



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I cats have been raised from kittens around dogs. Mika has always been the boss even as a kitten while Tallulah just wants to be friends with everyone even as a kitten. Mika was purchased from a cat breeder with both parents present. She adores her people but can take or leave the dogs. She will hold her ground and not backdown to the dogs. She has no patience for Buddy and makes it known.

Tallulah was a rescue who was in kennel type of environment at my vets office where I worked at the time. She and the rest of her litter were abandoned in a cardboard box on the vets boat and someone from the docks told him they found the kittens. She cooed and loved my last Golden Lucky on site. She is getting to be buddies with Buddy as ling as he does not bark or whine at her.

Before them was Patches and Tiffany. Tiffany only loved dad and would not be seen unless he was home. Patches was raised by my mother Bichon and loved him. Patches was only 4 weeks old when we go her. She was found with the rest of her litter by a man in his garage. Both were shy kittens and cautious adults.

I think for cats it has a lot to do with who they are plain and simple. Since Patches and Tiffany were shy kittens when we go our next cats we looked for confident kittens.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I also wonder how much it is about the gender of the cat? 

Leo never showed a minute of hesitation when he met Selli and Duff. He was always willing to say HI to any dog who we invited into our yard or house. My sister's cat, whom she got while we were living together, loved my Dexy, but never liked any other dog. 

And then you have the whole problem of being able to see how a kitten would react to the dogs. I went to the local Humane Society and was considering a young cat who had lived with a dog. I begged to see how he would react to my two (or even one), but no dice. I can't imagine they would let me try to introduce kittens to them.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

In my experience, kittens are more open, adventurous and would be more likely to accept a dog. Of course this depends on the cat... especially if rescuing, keep an eye out for ones that come up to you purring and are not timid/ shy. Older cats can also like dogs but chances are if they never interacted with a dog before, then they probably won't like dogs. 

P.S. Thanks for wanting to rescue... I have two rescue kittens myself.


----------



## Ash24 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have 2 Norwegian Forest cats and 1 grey tiger cat. I've had them all since they were kittens. I had my 2 goldens before getting them. The 2 Norwegian Forest cats are boys and in love with the dogs. They cuddle them and sleep with them- follow them around. The grey tiger cat is a female and she is less mushy, but still loves them. I think since they have been together since they were kittens.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine have always been female cats. I was not looking for 1 gender over the other when I have gotten them. I have really never cared. I almost adopted 1 of my foster kitten a tuxedo male but it was because he got along great without the pack of dogs and other cats. I ended up rescuing Buddy and he was a handful by himself without adding a new kitten. Plus Buddy had never seen a cat/kitten before.

What about a local cat rescue who uses foster homes? I know I would allow prospective adopters to come to my home with their own pets. Some will also let to take/adopt on a trial basis.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

... I think it depends on how old the kitten is and if they were raised around "nice" dogs from the beginning with a mom who was not afraid of dogs?

Most of the "spring kittens" that wind up at the barn (dropped off or stray moms hiding their kittens in the lofts or walls) that I've seen over the years were raised by moms who were fearful of dogs. The kittens were imprinted by that. 

Our Lu was a drop off. We know absolutely nothing about his first home other than they must have had dogs and his mom must have been a pampered and fearless pet. He spent his first night with his belongings in the arena where his previous owners dumped him and shut him in. He was still a kitten but had gone through that first growth spurt. 

When they found him the next morning he was following around after the horses and people, trying to play with the dogs who have been known to kill cats (because he was just flopping and showing his belly for them instead of running, they didn't know what to think about him). He was too much underfoot and probably would have gotten killed by horses or the dogs within a week if he wasn't taken home by somebody. And then right from the beginning he was playing with and terrorizing our two old dogs. 

Long story short though - I think his mom must have been fearless around dogs and the family who dropped him off at the barn must have owned nice dogs, because Lu had no fear of them.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been bringing home kittens and cats for more years than I want to admit to.

I have a female now that I picked up at a boat landing four years ago. She walked right up to me while her two brothers hid in the bushes. It took weeks of concentrated effort and patience to catch the boys. Jasmine has always liked the dogs and will walk right up and sniff their faces. She will sleep with anybody for sure.

I have a male I picked up at a gas station. He was sickly and 5 weeks old. He is terrified of other people and quie skittish, but he gets along fine with the dogs. Not snuggly, but he isn't a snuggly boy.

I have a big pretty male that I got at 10 months old from a McDonald's. He tolerates the cats and will give them a friendly rub as he walks by, but no snuggling.

I have another male who showed up 4 years ago and stayed in the woods crying for about a month. He finally followed my Bassett mix into the yard and was his best bud.

Finding a rescue with a foster kitten would be ideal. If you can't, then get the friendliest, snuggliest and most confident kitten you can find.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Megora said:


> ... I think it depends on how old the kitten is and if they were raised around "nice" dogs from the beginning...


This is a _very _good point. All my cats have been great around my dogs. But...all my dogs have been great around the cats. Except Lucy. She was horrible around my one cat, Candy. But since Candy was already older, (8 years), and had always been around nice dogs, she didn't run. Or if she did, it was a game to her. She would also chase Lucy. 

So I think what Megora pointed out is really the key factor if you adopt an older kitten or cat. Their past experiences with dogs. I know that's difficult to tell if it's a shelter, but a rescue foster home that has dogs might be your best bet. If you do get a cat from a shelter, maybe pick one that seems relaxed, even in that environment. If they're relaxed, they're probably very confident in even stressful situations.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Several of our cats came to our house as very young kittens and were raised with nice dogs (who were used to cats), but they never sought out the company of the dogs like Leo did.

Megora, how long ago was you cat dropped off and where was the barn?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Selli-Belle said:


> Megora, how long ago was you cat dropped off and where was the barn?


I think it's been... 6 years? Wow. I can't believe he's that old already. He still kinda little and spunky still.  The barn's out in the Howell area. Every barn on this road has had cats. kittens, etc dropped off and shut in their barns or slipped inside their gates. I have coworkers who live on the same road. One really freaked out one spring when she had like 10 kittens dropped off shortly after she had taken another litter in to be spayed/neutered.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Our Leo was dropped off six years ago also. I have always thought your kitty looks alot like Leo.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow. Weird! 

Where was Leo found? Or picked up?


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Like Copper's-Mom, I've taken in more than I care to remember over the years. I've had kittens and full grown cats. I've never had one that didn't adjust to the dogs. Kashia came as a retired champion Bengal, she'd never been around dogs, but within a week or so she could care less about them. Alot also depends on the dog. Most of my cats play, even wrestle, with the Papillons and my Russian Toy, they rub up against Katie, but none want anything to do with Dakota as she still hasn't slowed down or learned to be very gentle.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing I keep meaning to do is have a camera on hand when Jacks and Lu are playfighting.  They both do a lot of boxing and dancing around on their back feet. If either of them doesn't move fast enough, they get their neck nommed. And both are perfectly gentle. 

And with Lu if he's hiding in the bushes and we are trying to get him inside for the night, all we have to do is bring one of the dogs out. He will immediately come running out to check out his buddies. 

When we brought Arthur home it took him a long time to get used to being around a cat who hid in paper bags or under couches or behind doors so he could lunge out to nom his neck. The poor guy. <- Arthur and Danny both appreciated us getting Jacks as Lu focused his sneak attacks more on the golden who actually PLAYED with him. Before Jacks I had to deal with Arthur getting trapped in the back room because he knew Lu was waiting in the dark hallway. And before Jacks I had to make sure Danny didn't get trapped in a panic on the steps because of Lu.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Megora said:


> Wow. Weird!
> 
> Where was Leo found? Or picked up?


Leo appeared on our property North-East of Dexter sometime in May, he was about nine months old.

It was obvious to us that he had come from a home where he lived inside and had been raised with dogs (he especially liked Goldens), but he must have been out on his own for awhile since he was very skinny.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He obviously knew a good home when he saw one.  

I think Leo might be older than Lu? We got him in August. The vet thought he was around 4 months old? He was at that stage where he was all ears and tail. 

I love all orange cats though... probably because of Lu. There was one I sat down and held at the petstore (rescue group) last year. Not a kitten, but very young. I don't think he was afraid of Jacks, but he was one of those that just wanted to be held. If Lu didn't hate other cats, I would have brought the little guy home.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

When I had cats, they always adjusted to the trievers. I am allergic to cats so I choose not to live with them, but I am tempted. All of my dogs when they come to with me to work, avoid the hospital cat. In fact, Basil wil cringe and fuss and pee herself when she sees the cat. She is not at all people submissive.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Megora,

It was a long shot to think they could be brothers, but it does suggest there is a line of very social, dog-loving, medium haired orange and white cats existing North-West of Ann Arbor!

I guess where I live is close enough to Ann Arbor so that there are very few feral and/or intact barn cats (we have the Zimmer Foundation which does trap-neuter-release for cats) and I know the closest farms have neutered all of their barn cats. I will have to start looking in the Howell area.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I had cats all my life. Many of them were strays (kitten 6mo or younger) that wandered into our yard. We had one cat that when she had kittens our poodle thought he was the father and we'd take him out to see the kittens and momma cat would jump out of the box and peppe would jump in and watch the kittens. I find that yellow (orange) cats tend to be more social and male cats tend to be more affectionate. Our current cat was dumped by a dumpster when his family moved. He was terrified. After a couple of day coaxing him he finally came to me and has been with me for 6 years. He had never been around dogs until recently when we got our Golden and our lab. They get along ok but Bandit walks wide circles around our lab, but will walk under Jingers legs. Kittens will be more fun and if the kitten is raised around dogs and the dogs don't scare it they can be best friends.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> It was a long shot to think they could be brothers, but it does suggest there is a line of very social, dog-loving, medium haired orange and white cats existing North-West of Ann Arbor!


Heehee. You _never_ know.  It was fun thinking about Lu having a twin-brain brother out there somewhere.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think a lot of it has to do with gender and coloring. 

Orange tabbies and black and white tuxedos are more outgoing and dog-like in my experience. Males are usually more laid back from what I've seen in my cats. I have 4 now, but I have always had cats since I was a small child many years ago.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Selli-Belle said:


> SOOOOO, I was wondering if maybe the temperament of the kittens would predict how social the cat would be as an adult. What have been peoples' experiences of this? *I known that most kittens will be more social then they are as adults, but can you see a difference as young kittens that will continue as the cat gets older?*


I got my cat back in 2008 when I was a bachelor. He lives with just me for over a year. I worked on slowly introducing him to the wife and kids when they came along. He is more social with the kids now than he was in the beginning...so he has adapted...somewhat.

We just got a kitten a month or so ago. We had the kids torturing him from day one and he is VERY tolerant of them. From what I've heard with kittens...socialization from day one is key to making sure that they're social in the long run.

In the case of my cat...who wasn't socialized well...he eventually did come along. He did have a urinary tract infection and blockage some time after moving into the new house though (the vet said that it may have been partially caused by the stress). Who knows. Just my $.02.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

fostermom said:


> I think a lot of it has to do with gender and coloring.
> 
> Orange tabbies and black and white tuxedos are more outgoing and dog-like in my experience. Males are usually more laid back from what I've seen in my cats. I have 4 now, but I have always had cats since I was a small child many years ago.


Funny you mention that... my tuxedo is the opposite of outgoing. She's terrified of new people, any type of change and timid in general. Although she is very active and adventerous... plus a complete snuggle bug.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Nyahsmommy said:


> Funny you mention that... my tuxedo is the opposite of outgoing. She's terrified of new people, any type of change and timid in general. Although she is very active and adventerous... plus a complete snuggle bug.


She's a female, though. I have a female tuxedo, too. She's not shy, she's an evil witch. She's not very outgoing either.

I have had three male black and white tuxedos in my life, all of them thought they were dogs and not only are outgoing, they jump right in with the dogs and greet(ed) any visitors to the house.

Male orange tabbies are also more outgoing than the females, in my experience.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

The funny thing is that according to scientific research color cannot be directly related to sociability in cats (although I do think males in general are more social). Recent studies have shown that the degree of socialness of a cat is determined by how social their sire was. A social male will produce social kittens even if the momma cat is not social and an unsocial male will produce less social kittens regardless of the sociability of the momma.

Good so far, if Orange Tabby males are social, then you would think they would produce social orange kittens, BUT the color in a male cat is determined solely by the momma cat. The color genes are on the X chromosome and not the Y, so the male does not contribute to the color in male kittens. The solely orange (actually red) color is recessive (like it is in dogs), so that is why there are more orange male cats than orange female cats, and why Torbies are almost always female or quite sickly if they are males (because they have a genetic abnormality where they are an XXY male).

It is making this whole search for a great cat so much harder.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Lulu sensed people talking about orange kitties and insists that he's a golden retriever. A stretchy athletic one. With gold eyes. Who perches on things and climbs trees. : He's not a cat. He doesn't _like_ cats. 










Got it?


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

My son had a male orange cat that lived with me (I lost him in the fire) because it was too hot when they were PCS'd to Germany and he couldn't be flown. Sam was the opposite of outgoing, I had to watch him like a hawk to make sure he didn't attack someone who came in the house. I ended up declawing him to lessen the physical damage he would do to people.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, we found a new cat and if anything, this cat is even more social than Leo was. He is a long-haired gray and white 13 pounder (he needs to lose a little bit of that or just turn it into muscle). His name was Ellerbe, but we will likely change it to Aldo.

Selli took to him quickly and he already loves her, head butting and rubbing against her. Duffy is taking a bit longer, he doesn't trust the cat yet, but the cat is doing his best. Right now the kitty is trying to help me write this!


----------

